# HMS Goatfell WW2



## norfolkdumpling2

Hi - I am looking for any information regarding HMS Goatfell (Old Caledonia)during ww2 when it was requisitioned for minesweeping duties. I'm especially interested in the period December 1939 until March 1941. Any information would be appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## chadburn

Hello norfolk, all I have is J 125 Goatfell (ex Old Caledonia) built 1934, GRT 624, Aux A.A. Vessel (1942)>


----------



## DAVIDJM

There is a question and answer forum at this site with a paragraph dates 14 09 2008 that may help you 

http://www.clyderiversteamerclub.org.uk/content/default.asp?page=s3


----------



## Bruce Carson

CSP paddlers were requisitioned by the Admiralty on Sept. 21, 1939 for minesweeping duty, conversion taking place at Clyde yards.
The four newer Caley ships (Mercury, Caledonia (Goatfell), Jupiter (Snaefell) and Juno (Helvellyn)) were at first stationed on the Clyde and comprised the 11th Minesweeping Flotilla with the Craigendoran paddler Jeanie Deans in charge. The Duchess of Rothesay was also a member of this flotilla for a short time but she joined the 10th Flotilla at Dover.
The group was not at Dunkirk but did move to Portland and then Milford Haven later in 1940. The Mercury was lost on Christmas Day, 1940 while operating out of Milford Haven.
Early in 1941, the Flotilla was converted to flak ships, protecting the south-east coast and shipping from German air raids. During conversion on the Thames, the Juno was lost to an enemy bomb in March, 1941.
The Caledonia and Jupiter also spent time escorting shipping between the Tyne and the Humber.
These two Gourock paddlers ferried troops and stores for the Normandy landings in June, 1944.
A summary, taken from "The Caledonian Steam Packet Co Ltd" by Iain C. MacArthur, published in 1971 by the Clyde River Steamer Club (Glasgow).
Hope it helps a little.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Just a little more,
HMS GOATFELL assited the survivors from HMS HELVELLYN which was sunk in an air raid on Surrey Docks 19/March/1941.
AB Noel Tandy
Cook John Faulds Snoddy
Fireman John Hume
were awarded the BEM
Lt Charles Davison officer in command of HMS GOATFELL was commended.

Roger


----------



## norfolkdumpling2

Thank you all for your kind help - much appreciated.(Wave)


----------



## Johnny McAlister

norfolkdumpling2 said:


> Hi - I am looking for any information regarding HMS Goatfell (Old Caledonia)during ww2 when it was requisitioned for minesweeping duties. I'm especially interested in the period December 1939 until March 1941. Any information would be appreciated. Many thanks


All I can tell you at the moment is that my grandfather, David Gemmell, was a merchant Navy seaman with the Royal Navy and was a greaser on the Goatfell from the 11th of December 1939 to the 28th of February 1941


----------

